# أرجو مساعدتى فى تصنيع الرائحه المائيه أو معطر السجاد



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
حاولت أن اصنع عطر مائى فوجدت تركيبات له عباره عن كحول وسوربيتان 20 والعطر الزيتى والماء وأخرى توين 80 بديل للسوربيتان 20 , فأتمنى من أصحاب الخبره بشرح فائدة كل ماده من هذه المواد فى التركيبه وما هى الماده الصحيحه هل السوربيتان 20 ام التوين 80 فى هذه التركيبات , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 فبراير 2014)

معطر السجاد لا يؤتى مفعوله الا بعد غسيل السجاد او بعد تنظيف السجاد بمزيل الرائحه ثم تعطير السجاد وهذا يعنى انك لابد ان تعرف منظفات السجاد اولا ومزيلات الرائحه ثم تعطير السجاد اخيرا لتنجح التجربه بدلا من القفذ الى نقطه متخصصه مثل سؤالك وعلى العموم الاداء واحد والفرق حسب الفرميولا وهناك مواد بديله تقوم بالمهمه مزج العطر وعدم فصله


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (23 فبراير 2014)

اولا بشكرك على مداخلتك يا باشمهندس محمود , بس انا كان ليا تعليق على حضرتك واتمنى قبوله وعدم الضجر من كلامى , انا تابعت مداخلاتك على الموضوعات هنا فى المنتدى وكل الذى اراك تفعله انك تقوم بإعطاء ايميلك للأعضاء لمساعدتهم فى مشكلاتهم ولكن لا تقوم بمساعدتهم فى موضوعهم بأى رد مفيده أو بتعديل فى تركيباتهم التى يعملون بها كل ما تقوم بفعله هو بقول ان هذا صحيح وهذا خطاء دون سرد أى تفاصيل ومعلومات للصح والخطاء فأتمنى أن تفيض علينا ببحر علمك وتذكر لنا دائما الإجابه الشافيه العافيه التى تريح العضو من كثرة السؤال والبحث وأتمنى أن تتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب , هدانا الله واياك الى طريق الحق المستقيم .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 فبراير 2014)

لا تنسى اننى اتعامل مع مجهول واقع فى حيره الرد هل يكون علمى واشق على القارئ او بتبسيط يخل بالموضوع ولذلك اخترت فكرة الرد بالميل لاتكد من مستوى صاحب المشكله وخاصة ان كل المشاكل المثاره تحتاج لارضيه واسعه من المعلومات ثم التدريب ثم المناقشات المتبادله- وبدأت بالفعل بتنفيذ فكرة تبسيط الفرميولات والتفاعل مع القارئ ولكن تحت شعار الاصرار على المواصفات القياسيه والبعد عن الاستسهال المعيب واستبدال الصناعات الشعبيه بالصناعات الاقتصاديه-ومحاولة صقل المبتدئ الى مرحلة المحترف كل حسب قدراته وربك المستعان


----------

